# Grounded cruise ship



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Ship aground off Scotland see
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-22603212


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

ex.Harald Jarl, ex.Andrea. Now sailing under the Serenissima Cruises banner although current cruises are for Noble Caledonia.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good afternoon borderriver,16:54,re:grounded cruise ship.just watched your link.and see shes free and on her way,shes lucky.nobody hurt.happy ending.have a good day,regards ben27


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...o/378138/title/serenissima-aground-no/cat/all


----------

